

Finding the natural in natural flavors - Vigier
http://www.marketplace.org/topics/business/ive-always-wondered/finding-natural-natural-flavors

======
pc2g4d
The Code of Federal Regulations definition of "natural flavor":

"The term natural flavor or natural flavoring means the essential oil,
oleoresin, essence or extractive, protein hydrolysate, distillate, or any
product of roasting, heating or enzymolysis, which contains the flavoring
constituents derived from a spice, fruit or fruit juice, vegetable or
vegetable juice, edible yeast, herb, bark, bud, root, leaf or similar plant
material, meat, seafood, poultry, eggs, dairy products, or fermentation
products thereof, whose significant function in food is flavoring rather than
nutritional. Natural flavors include the natural essence or extractives
obtained from plants listed in 182.10, 182.20, 182.40, and 182.50 and part 184
of this chapter, and the substances listed in 172.510 of this chapter." [1]

"Natural flavor" is a nightmare for me. The above definition allows huge
numbers of substances that most would not regard "natural". Among those,
autolyzed yeast (autolysis is a kind of enzymolysis), hydrolyzed soy protein,
and numerous other sources of free glutamic acid (aka "MSG") appear to be
permitted. These wreak havoc on my stomach. Thus any food containing "natural
flavor" is instantly suspect and has the chance of causing me incredible
digestive distress.

For those interested in MSG intolerance, I have found the list at [2] to be
reliable.

[1]
[http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfcfr/cfrs...](http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfcfr/cfrsearch.cfm?fr=101.22)

[2]
[http://www.truthinlabeling.org/hiddensources.html](http://www.truthinlabeling.org/hiddensources.html)

